# TiVo HD TCD652160 w/Upgraded 1.0TB drive with Lifetime and TiVo Wireless G Adapter



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

First of two that will be coming to eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281206810439


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Ending tonight.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

sold


----------

